# sleeping...while hedgie is freezing...



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys what do I do if the power goes out while I'm sleeping? Because a hedgehog would get chilly if the heater went off...and I wouldn't know. That would be bad... :? And how long can a hedgehog go without a source of good heat? :?: Well, NC doesn't get much snow, but we got a couple inches today. And just in case...you know.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

When I've been worried about that kind of thing happening (like if there's a thunderstorm or ice storm predicted), I heat up a snugglesafe disk and put it in my hedgie's house before I go to bed.


----------



## XSprinkleSpinesX (Feb 27, 2009)

they sell hand warmers at walmart that you like crack and they get hot... i wonder if those might be too hot?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

XSprinkleSpinesX said:


> they sell hand warmers at walmart that you like crack and they get hot... i wonder if those might be too hot?


They work when you take them out and expose them to air. You can stick them in a fleece sock so that your hedgie can't get to them. I keep them for emergencies and, sometimes, as part of the whole "have to transport hedgie when it's cold out" scene. But I prefer the snugglesafe for situations when I can predict that there might be a problem with power since it's reusable and the hand warmers are not.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

ok. thanks. now i will get a snugglesafe disc.


----------

